# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  قلمچی و مدرسه

## Alireza12

سلام دوستان سه تا پرسش داشتم و یک جا با یک عنوان میفرستم که وقت کسی گرفته نشه و انجمن هم شلوغ نشه
اول اینکه من تمام درسام بجز عربی و فیزیک خوبن ینی اصلا مشکلی ندارم و حتی درصدای بالای ۸۰ ۹۰ ازشون میگیرم جز فیزیک و عربی کسی پیشنهادی برای این دو درس داره؟کابوسم شده واقعا کسی کمک کنه ممنون میشم چه روش خوندن چه منبع و...

دوم اینکه کسایی که تحربه دارن بگن مدرسه رفتن تو سال کنکور خوبه؟دو دلم برم یانه با اینکه تو تیزهوشان درس میخونم و سخته نرم مدرسه ینی اجازه نمیدن ولی خب اینده از هرچیزی مهمتره و دست اخر کاری که بهتره رو بدون توجه به چیز دیگه انجام میدم به نظرتون تو سال کنکور مدرسه رفتن کمک کنندس یا نرفتن و خونه خوندن بازدهی بیشتری داره؟

و سوم در مورد این اعتبار سنجی یا همچین چیز قلم چیه کسی اطلاعی داره اصلا چی هست و از چه درسیه؟قبلا چنین چیزی داشتیم؟چی بوده و تاثیر داره وروی تراز ؟ وقتش جداست؟
کلا از با تجربه ها کمک میخوام طولانی شد خیلی ببخشید امیدوارم کمکم کنید💖💖💖

----------


## Alireza12

بچه ها خواهشا حواب بدین

----------


## Dorhato

من یادمه هم زمان که پیش دانشگاهی داشتم. بعدش میرفتم کلاس کنکور. میرسیدم خونه شیش و نیم اینا بود. و انقدر خسته میشدم دیگه نمیدونستم درسای فردا مدرسه رو انجام بدم یا برای آزمون دو هفته دیگه قلم چی آماده شم.

----------

